# Selling a workbench?



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

I am in the process of building a Roubo workbench, and it is replacing a substantial laminated top workbench. My question is, have you ever sold a used workbench? The bench I'm replacing (and contemplating selling…) is solid and sturdy. It is 48" long, 30" wide and has a 4" thick top. It is still in good shape, and I am only replacing it out of vanity. I want a better looking (and longer) bench.

Would you try and sell the bench? Give it away? Should I just cut it up and throw it away? Just wondering if anyone has been through this before.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe a photo would help us help you.


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

You make an excellent point…


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Throw it up on Craigslist for maybe the cost of materials.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Assuming your shop has not the room for 2 benches? I NEVER have had enough horizontal surface in my shop, just saying. I would find a quiet corner place, and mount a Moxon on it, and keep it for my dovetail work, and storage, and assembly surface. If a person had a TS legs can be cut, or material added to make it an outfeed table.

What I am getting at is you will probably never come close to replacing in a sold fee, what it can do for you as a utility.

My first shop of my own, came out to have 5 benches in it by the time I moved from it's location. I had a fine collection of table top tools, and plenty of table.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in agreement with SteveN. Try and keep it. It'll probably come in very handy down the road.


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

Unfortunately, keeping it is not an option. I already have another workbench in addition to this one. And a very large outfeed/assembly table. 


















I haven't got the room to keep it.


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

Unfortunately, keeping it is not an option. I already have another workbench in addition to this one. And a very large outfeed/assembly table. 


















I haven't got the room to keep it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I sold mine. Preferred it found a good home.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

It's a solid looking bench. Put it on Craigslist and take whatever you can get for it. It's better than throwing it away.

If it were me, I'd probably see if the local vocational school or community college could use it for one of their shops. It would be serving a good purpose and you could write the donation off on your taxes.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Really well made workbenches (even ones made from construction lumber) are definitely items that sell on CL. I'd list it for ~$150 and be prepared to take a bit less than that.


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

I was able to sell the bench. I sold it for $100. It went to a good home and I have a bit of extra space. Thanks for the replies.


----------

